# Classes in Private Medical Colleges



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

when classes are going to start in private medical colleges? like akhtar saeed and central park etc... quick reply needed


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

For Akhtar Saeed, I believe it's the first week of Dec; if not then second week the latest. They haven't announced a specific date as yet.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

MY dad called they said orientation is on 3rd. they gonna issue call letters too. did you get it?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, that's good!! I haven't received it as yet. Hoping it'll be in the mail in a couple of days. 
Can't wait till the classes start!


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i want to know the confirm date of start of session... have some plans with friends thats why.... but thereis no one to tell


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

If the orientation is on the 3rd then classes begin from the 4th.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

what about the books? nd hostel dues?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

They will tell us all of that at the orientation.


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

i have the books already :roll:.. any 1 know the start up of AFMDC classes ??


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

xain khalid said:


> i have the books already :roll:.. any 1 know the start up of AFMDC classes ??


 get info and tell me too... btw what is AFMDC


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

Aziz FAtima MEdical & deNtal COLLEGe fsd
https://www.facebook.com/AzizFatimaMedicalCollege?fref=ts


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

oh right... sorry i dont know about it..


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

hmm itx ok . fmh called me but its too late now


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

oh....


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Angry bird are you sure that the orientation is on the 3rd?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

they said on this on call... according to them it is ...i wonder whythey are not telling the exact date.... its making me tense... plus they did notgive me any receiving of bank draft.. its making me hell worried....

- - - Updated - - -



Username said:


> Angry bird are you sure that the orientation is on the 3rd?


do you know that hostel has wifi or not?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

They give you a letter of payment right away. If you didn't get it then you should ask them for one. Btw, I paid my feed at Farooq Hospital (the one in Allama Iqbal Town). As for wifi, I was thinking the same thing. We will find that out at the orientation.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

And lastly, don't worry. If you have paid the fees and didn't get the letter of payment (which is odd) simply go to them and ask them for one.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

hey i just called lady on the call said that letters have been issued we will get them in a day or two... from 8:30 to 9:30 am they will allot hostel... details are given in those letters. its confirm that orientation is on 3rd called as white coat ceremony. classes from 4th.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Great! Thank you Angry Bird!


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Username said:


> Great! Thank you Angry Bird!


did you receive the letter?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, I just got it.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

You have to be there at 8:30 am and you will be assigned a room. You also have to bring all the necessary items needed for lodging and boarding. Hostel charges: 90,000 for Air conditioned room and 75,000 for Non Air conditioned room in cash will be charged on the 1st Day of Allotment. 

Day scholar students are to report at 11:30 am. As for the books, they will be provided at their bookstore at normal price. White coats are also at the bookstore but you can bring your own. 
Hope that helped.


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

me too got it


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Rehamumer, do you know the dress code for the orientation? Is it formal?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

me dint....


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

You'll get it soon. Maybe in a day or two.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i hope sooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

nope i have not read it yet bcz i was in lahore and the letter was delivered to burewala lolz


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright. See you on Monday then.


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

hope so

- - - Updated - - -



Username said:


> Rehamumer, do you know the dress code for the orientation? Is it formal?


we are supposed to wear overhauls as a dress code i think:\


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

No, only the girls. Lawl!


----------

